# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Recherche petite chienne autour du 71

## Flucalito

Coucou!
Mon père de 75 ans recherche une petite chienne max 15 kilos et jusqu'à 7 ans.
Il habite en Saône et Loire mais peut faire un peu de route.
Merci pour lui!

----------


## aurore27

Regardez dans la rubrique "Adoption chien" les urgences sur le site.

----------

